# Bora is unwell :(



## Kayathefrustrated (Aug 22, 2013)

She can't use her hind legs hardly at all today. I put a step in harness around her hips just as you would on the front legs to help her walk today. Gave her a Rimadyl and her daily supplements. She drools more than normal, not quite the appetite she usually has but not terribly alarming, I imagine she's probably hurting and not wanting to eat with such fervor. Going to get her a chair asap when I get my tax return. I just hope this isn't the end.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear this, poor girl. Hopefully having the chair and some mobility will help her appetite.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Sorry to hear this. On the cart, it is best to get one while they are still "self propelled" as they adapt easier. You might want to look to a dog stroller (they make them GSD size - I considered it.)


----------



## Kayathefrustrated (Aug 22, 2013)

She's on her feet today, no drool and a normal appetite. I was off work yesterday and doted and pampered her. Laid her on my vibrating/warming back massager thing. She's having trouble on the hard floor but has learned to walk along the rug. I brushed her, gave a deep tissue massage, cleaned up her poos she is very embarrassed about. By last night she would catch and chew her tennis ball again. She still isn't one hundred percent normal for her, but she's bouncing back fast. This girl, she stresses me out. Love my senior puppies.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

This sounds like a dog that would do well with chiropractic and accupuncture. Have you tried that for her?


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Do you have access to hydrotherapy in your area? I wonder if that would help?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Good to hear, hope she continues to improve.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Sorry to hear of Bora's hardships...

I know I tried light/infrared therapy on my last dog who had DM....I somewhat believe it might have helped with some of the inflammation and other collateral pains she was suffering.

SuperG


----------



## Kayathefrustrated (Aug 22, 2013)

Took the last Rimadyl today. Going to have to get to the vet for a refill and a check up. I am happy to say she's really motoring around today. Better than she has in weeks. I try not to use medications as much as possible but it seems to be helping her so much right now. Between her and my old arthritic Aussie that bottle lasted a good long time. They take the same dose and both have a prescription for it. There really isn't anywhere I can get her to for hydrotherapy right now, It doesn't help that I don't drive. (of all the phobias, I can't drive.) I'm working more hours lately too until they hire some help.


----------



## Kayathefrustrated (Aug 22, 2013)

Went to the vet today, Bora very much enjoyed the car rides even though we had to play musical cars. My car is leaking water and overheating and my moms car had a flat. Bora didn't mind until she thought the rides were over and didn't want to get out. 

Vet discovered a lump under her neck, could be a swollen lymph node, we were instructed to keep an eye on it for changes. No real news other than that. We know she has arthritis, very little range of motion in her hips. Nerve damage as well by the look of it. She does not appear to be in pain and she doesn't correct her knuckled toes. Spondylosis was the quick verdict. At her age I'm just grateful for every day. There was one good news, she weighs 76 lbs now, down from 95 on her first visit. We are all proud of that. All I did was put her on decent food and help her get around, wasn't any real struggle to lose that weight. 

So we're just making her comfortable and loving her day to day. Not much we can improve at this point. Like I said, no real news.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

They do enjoy their car rides! 19 lbs, great job! I'd say thats good news and a will certainly help with her mobility.


----------



## Kayathefrustrated (Aug 22, 2013)

Man I give up. Bora's mouth is swollen badly, we suspect an abscessed tooth. Both cars out of commission and no money until wed. I'm sure my vet will be okay with holding a check or something, she knows me so well. IF we can find a way there tomorrow. It happened suddenly around ten at night I got a text that her lip was swollen. I was still at work. I'm off next two days. Lets hope we can get her there tomorrow.


----------



## Kayathefrustrated (Aug 22, 2013)

Got Bora to the vet today. Talked about euthanasia. I decided we would try antibiotics first. Something in her mouth is badly abscessed, it's already in her arm, it is swollen and oozing out her elbow. 

She is on Baytril chewables, I'm putting a product called prid on her elbow to help draw out the gunk, it's like water, not thick at all so it should start draining okay. She has something going on with her bladder too where she could not pee on her own. We had to press her bladder and it splashed out like a broken water balloon. She has peed on her own twice tonight after only one dose of antibiotic. 

She's 80 lbs today, and she can not walk unassisted. She will not pee inside but she will poo in her sleep. The poo is normal for her. But to even get her to pee we have to get her up and help her out in the snow and down the three back porch steps into the yard. It's exhausting but I so hope we have some time left with her. She may be 13. The original ad when I adopted her said she was 12 at the time, then they said 11 so I don't know.


----------



## Kayathefrustrated (Aug 22, 2013)

Today we woke up to a big change. She is laying on a big fluffy blanket with adult pee pads on top to keep her clean, The swelling in her face has gone down immensely, her arm is swollen even more though it is draining very well. The pad was soaked in what looked like grapefruit juice. She is peeing a lot, and peeing on herself but when helped outside she can pee on her own without pressing her bladder. I'm thinking she had a bladder infection that is now clearing up, as well as the abscess in her mouth. When it rains it pours. Especially on a senior her age.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Thank you for hanging in there with her! We went through a similar struggle with our Boxer Strudell she had DM. 

Knowing "when" it is time to let go (and not saying that is now) is very hard!! One day when Struddell was still with us and months before the end...my wife asked me when will I say enough, it's time to let her go??

I said ''when she no longer wants to eat, it's time to let her go." That day came many months later. I gave her, her favorite snack a dollar burger from Jack in the Box. She wasn't interested...that was her way of telling me..it was time to say goodbye. 

Sadly if we are "lucky" we will all have to make that decision someday.

Take Care and wishing you the best in your struggle.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Hoping for continued improvement, what a rough ride for both of you. 




Chip18 said:


> Thank you for hanging in there with her! We went through a similar struggle with our Boxer Strudell she had DM.
> 
> Knowing "when" it is time to let go (and not saying that is now) is very hard!! One day when Struddell was still with us and months before the end...my wife asked me when will I say enough, it's time to let her go??
> 
> ...



We have done the same once with a lab having osteosarcoma. As long as he had some enjoyment in life and was still eating then we kept fighting along with him.


----------



## Kayathefrustrated (Aug 22, 2013)

She no longer wants kibble, but she is taking can food and even chomping away at beef lung treats. One of the side effects of her medicine was decreased appetite. On top of that the fact that her mouth is abscessed I think that's why she isn't taking dry food. She is so bright eyed and alert. She's cleaning herself where her arm is leaking. 

With minimal use of her legs and now an abscessed arm she is having a hard time. Especially with this frequent urinating. Having to get up and go outside to pee is not an easy task for any of us. I have to say though, these improvements are promising. It's hard not to get my hopes up.


----------



## Kayathefrustrated (Aug 22, 2013)

I've read that baytril will interact with rimadyl. Her arm hurts so bad, and I've read they have been prescribed together and that baytril has no known drug interactions. It's been all day since her Baytril. I'm giving her a rimadyl. I hurt for her... She's still eating but the abscess in her mouth has opened up and she has a deep hole in her bottom lip, she likes stuff you can toss to her so she can gobble it down without getting it on her ouchie. I just wish I could take her pain. I don't like kids and I never want any, I think my maternal instinct is wired wrong in my brain. I'm in tears right now.


----------



## Kayathefrustrated (Aug 22, 2013)

Update, She's been peeing on her own. No more accidents. Her arm is in rough shape where it's been leaking pus. If her arm will heal she will be able to walk again. She relied on those big arms to pull herself up. It's still hurting her and she jerks every time I reach to pet her side, she is stuck laying on one side all day every day because she can't lay on the sore arm. It is still draining but it's almost done, she is no longer swollen. Will be going to the vet the next day or two as long as they will hold my check, like I said, I'm sure they will.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

You are going through so much, and you seem really strong to be sticking with her and supporting her the way you do. Hang in there, if she still has a lot of life left then just take things a day at a time. I hope she improves. She will let you know when it is time, and it may be a long time from now if she can get better. Wishing the best for you all.


----------



## Kayathefrustrated (Aug 22, 2013)

Thank you. We just got home from the vet, had nearly every intention of saying goodbye. Our vet was amazed at her progress however. She literally said "this is amazing" and said she would give more baytril. Her swelling is almost gone. She only gave enough to get through the weekend before, said because it was so expensive she didn't want us to pay a whole lot and Bora not make it. They are holding my check until pay day. I get the "frequent clientele discount" and she waived the exam fee. Only charged the cost of her medicine. Keep my big Bora bean in your thoughts please. I want her to make it to summer at least so she can enjoy the creek and her tennis ball one more time.


----------

